# ADVICE NEEDED!!!



## Exabian (Apr 7, 2013)

I turned a beautiful pen (stratus click pen) and put it all together. Here’s the problem, the opening in the tip is too small for the nib to come out completely. The mechanism is working fine and there is nothing else in the tube to block it. I tried switching refills to make sure it the tip and yep it is.

Bottom line if I can increase the size of the tips opening the pen will work perfectly. Does anyone know how I can achieve this?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 7, 2013)

I have had this happen several times also on different hardware sets. I use a drill from my dremel kit and just ease it in and clean things up a bit. I have never not been able to fix one. You could also use a very fine file.


----------



## monophoto (Apr 7, 2013)

This is not an uncommon problem - pen kits are manufactured in bulk, and the tolerances are not very tight.

The solution is to ream out the hole in the tip enough for the point of the pen to come through the hole.  The ideal tool would be a fine grit tapered cylindrical diamond hone, but I haven't found one (at a reasonable price).  Second best might be a drill bit that is VERY slightly larger than the existing hole.


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 7, 2013)

I believe the Stratus pen takes a Parker-style refill.  If so, you can hand-ream the nosecone with a #38 drill bit.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Exabian (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you every one advice. I will try to drill it (have that on hand).


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 7, 2013)

when this has happened to me only a little was needed to take of , i use 400 grit sand paper roles in a small tight roll to smooth out any of the plating that might be in there.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought the micro files from HF and use the round file and it work great


----------



## RMayoIII (Apr 7, 2013)

I've used a finish nail on occasion to ream out the tip on a couple that were similar to what you describe.


----------



## Exabian (Apr 7, 2013)

pensbydesign said:


> when this has happened to me only a little was needed to take of , i use 400 grit sand paper roles in a small tight roll to smooth out any of the plating that might be in there.



I used your trick and it worked! Thanks for help to every one


----------



## thevillageworkshop (Apr 12, 2013)

Use a bead reamer. Craft stores sell them cheap. They are a tapered diamond round file very fine cut. They will be in the jewelry/bead section like at hobby lobby or even wal mart


----------



## Wood Butcher (Apr 12, 2013)

I ream 'em with an Exacto till it works.
WB


----------



## 76winger (Apr 12, 2013)

I've got an old set of miniature files I got when I was much younger for working on model car, plane, etc kits. They're the perfect size for pen operations such as this today. So what if they're close to 40 years old...


----------

